# PetSmart Has No Idea



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

You know when you browse the small animal section on PetSmart's website they actually have product recommendations for hedgehogs? Bad news is none of it is right! In the grooming area I clicked on hedgehogs and it said I should buy mine a shedding tool :| In the treats section they showed me hay, things for chewing, and things that have seeds in them. None of those are good hedgie treats. :roll: At least in the cages section they recommended critter nations. I really hope that some day in the future pet stores will have better hedgehog knowledge.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, I noticed that too. The thing is, they're recommending things for rodents. But hedgehogs aren't rodents, and you would think a petstore giant would at least know that much.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

ajweekley said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too. The thing is, they're recommending things for rodents. But hedgehogs aren't rodents, and you would think a petstore giant would at least know that much.


Exactly the point. It makes me sad knowing people out there believe that those products are good for them. I'm glad everyone on here knows better then that.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Sonics1AndOnlyGirl said:


> Exactly the point. It makes me sad knowing people out there believe that those products are good for them. I'm glad everyone on here knows better then that.


I was one of those people who believed it, with my first hedgie. It makes ME sad to know that even though I thought I was doing everything right by her, I could have given her so much more out of life if I'd researched instead of taking the pet store's word as gold.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Hey is alright. People make mistakes sometimes. With a pet that has so much conflicting information about their care it can be hard to decide whats right. I mean a pet store seems like a good place to ask about animals but most of them aren't experts. Especially with hedgehogs sense most of the employees there have never seen one before.


----------

